# 1500 acres Hancock County



## Rack Master (Feb 23, 2015)

Looking for 0 members. We are now full
We have 1500ac trophy managed. It has power, water, camper hookup, deer, turkey, ducks, some hogs, fishing in the river. Club food plots for all members to hunt. 
*The club has (5) 1200lb protein gravity feeders maintained by club officers.* We are a family oriented club with a total of 24 members on our club. We use a pin board for hunting location. Each paid member is allowed one private area and can hunt other areas as long as they don't encroach others private area. Dues are: $1000.00
Dues include: 
    1. Camper hookup/power/water
    2. Community food plots/seed/ fertilized with 
        chicken litter 
    3. One private area 200yrd radius and hunt other spots
    4. Hunting shack with club map/ cooking and lounging
    5. Club Feeders filled and maintained by club officers 
 For more info call: 
Tim 770-503-5829 no calls after 9pm


----------



## Rack Master (Mar 1, 2015)

Going down this Saturday. If you want to see this awesome club!


----------



## mondich79 (Mar 1, 2015)

What is camping situation? I don't have a camper.......


----------



## Rack Master (Mar 6, 2015)

anyone interested Contact: Tim 770-503-5829


----------



## Rack Master (Mar 6, 2015)

btt


----------



## lineman28 (Mar 7, 2015)

Where abouts in Hancock is the club located ?   Also what else is on the property deer turkey hogs?


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Mar 8, 2015)

lineman28 said:


> Where abouts in Hancock is the club located ?   Also what else is on the property deer turkey hogs?



I've hunted this club the past 2 years. My wife and I have seen a ton of bucks! The wife had 9 different branched antlered bucks come by her this year. She also had several spike/fork horns come by as well. I saw my share of bucks also.
The land has plenty of deer, a strong turkey population, and an a hog here and there. A few bear travel through in the spring and summer.
The land boarders the river and has one big creek that runs through the middle of the property. And several smaller creeks.
Very diverse lay out. Mature pines, thick planted pines, hardwood bottoms, new select cut, and open food plot areas. Plenty of huge white oak trees. 
It has a great road system that can be traveled with a 2-wheeled truck. The roads use to be maintained by dnr. Most of the property is the old wma. 
If your a small game hunter plenty of rabbit and fox squirrel. Coon are in good numbers as well.
Camp is awesome! Very secure. I've left my golf cart and 4wheeler down there since I got in the club and feel safe with it there.
Some of the BEST guys I'VE  ever hunted with. The first year we got in I knew NOBODY there. All the guys treated my wife and me like they had known us our whole life. 
All of these men are willing to help you in any way. Clear and area for food plot or hang a stand. Just great guys.
They do allow a little drinking just NO drunkenness. PERIOD! I had no problem taking the wife or my 14 year old daughter.
AWESOME PLACE!!! AND AWESOME PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope this helps anyone interested in a new club.


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Mar 8, 2015)

lineman28 said:


> Where abouts in Hancock is the club located ?   Also what else is on the property deer turkey hogs?



Oh the land is located off I-20 at exit 148. Its in the Powellton/Maufield area. Off Union Church Rd.


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Mar 9, 2015)

If anyone has any questions please call Tim. He is the president of club. 770-503-5829. He will be able to better answer any and all questions. Thanks


----------



## Rack Master (Mar 24, 2015)

If you want to be on the waiting list call Tim @ 770-503-5829 Thanks and have a Blessed Day!


----------



## Oldsnipr (May 12, 2015)

*Memberships Available?*

Are there any memberships available for 2015-2016 season?

Thanks,

Tom


----------

